#  Erste Hilfe >   Rettungshelfer >

## Bossert

Hallo alle zusammen,  
Hab mal eine frage an euch, hab aber net gewusst wo ich es sonst reinschreiben soll.
Undzwar ich habe letztens mein Fachdienstsanitäter gemacht und will jetzt mein Rettungshelfer machen. Da wollte ich mal nachfragen was da so alles drannkommt in dem Kurs? Und wie des hier so in Baden-Württenberg ableuft. Und ob man damit auch im Rettungsdienst mitfahren kann? Soweit ich weis geht das als normaler Sanitäter nicht. Aber als Rettungshelfer? Würde mich über eure Antworden freuen. 
Gruß Bossert

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was ist den ein Fachdienstsanitäter? 
Im RD kannst du als Rettungshelfer nicht mit fahren! Da geht nur Krankentransport.
Für den Rettungsdienst musst du wenigstens Rettungssanitäter sein.
Die Ausbildung musst du dazu machen klick mich 
An die Ausbildung zum Rettungshelfer kommst du in dem du dich an einer Rettungsdienstschule anmeldest, die findest du über Google oder im Telefonbuch!
Du kannst auch über eine Organisation Johanniter, DRK, Malteser... usw die Ausbildung machen bzw dich auf eine Schule schicken lassen.

----------


## Bossert

@ Patientenschubser: 
Anscheinend giebt es ja keine Ausbildung mehr die in A B und C unterteild wird, stattdessen giebt es jetzt den Fachdienstsanitäter, den ich jetzt im Dezember 2008 gemacht habe. Jetzt wollen die mich von der Bereitschaft vom DRK auf dem Rettungshelfer Kurs schicken. Was lernt man da dann alles? und Was kommt da neues dazu? Weis des jemand...  
Mein Rettungssanitäter will ich auch noch machen, aber dazu muss man leider erstmal wie Zeit haben. Aufjedenfall ist mein Ziel nebenbei im RD zu landen.

----------


## dreamchaser

Rettungshelfer =
160 h Theorie (gleiche Theorie = gleicher Kurs wie für Rettungssanitäter)
80 h Praxis im Krankenhaus (für Rettungssanitäter 160 h)
80 h Rettungswachenpraktikum (für RS 160 h)
danach ist man Rettungshelfer ohne abschliessende Prüfung.
Für den RS setzt man nochmal 40h Theorie und abschliessende Prüfung drauf. 
Es würde sich also lohnen, wenn du die Praktika im Krankenhaus um 2 Wochen verlängerst. Auf der Wache sollte das ja das geringere Problem werden.
Dann irgendwann nochmal die Prüfung und du hast den RS. 
Da ich nicht weiss, was du bisher gelernt hast, kann ich dir nicht sagen, was neu ist und was nicht. Aber das wirst du noch erfahren.

----------


## Polarbear

*folgende lektüre ist empfehlenswert:* 
gorgass/ahnefeld    rettungssanitäter - rettungsassistent
mensch - körper - krankheit mit arbeitsbuch
lpn 1-5   lehrbuch präklinische notfallmedizin

----------

